# HP installed programs. Are they necessary?



## Zeppfan

Thanks for taking the time to read this thread.

I recently purchased a new HP desktop and it came with a number of HP installed programs.

Can I remove some, if not all, unnecessary programs? 

Here is a list of HP software:

HPSSupply
Enhanced Multimedia Keyboard Solution
HP Customer Experience Enhancements
HP Easy Setup - Core
HP Easy Setup - Frontend
HP Total Care Advisor
HP Update
HP Driver Diagnostics
HP Customer Participation Program 8.0
HP Imaging Device Functions 8.0
HP OCR Software 8.0
HP Photosmart. All-in-One Driver Software 8.0.A
HP Photosmart Essential
HP Solution Center 8.0

I know there are some I need, like, the printer software and driver.

Of these, which could I uninstall?


----------



## happyrck

google each one of those and decide if you need it or not...HP is/has become bloatware on a level only comparable to the likes of AOL and Symantec ...
I have started recommending that people avoid anything with HP on it...


----------



## JohnWill

I'd make an image backup, then uninstall the following. I haven't missed any of these. 

HPSSupply
HP Customer Experience Enhancements
HP Easy Setup - Core
HP Easy Setup - Frontend
HP Total Care Advisor
HP Update
HP Driver Diagnostics
HP Customer Participation Program 8.0
HP Solution Center 8.0


----------



## Rusty Bull

Looks like I have cleaned out everything HP except the: HP Easy Setup - Core.

I have Vista Premium. Shows the program and when highlight it there is no uninstall icon shown? How do I get rid of it?

Thanks,


----------



## Zeppfan

Rusty Bull said:


> Looks like I have cleaned out everything HP except the: HP Easy Setup - Core.
> 
> I have Vista Premium. Shows the program and when highlight it there is no uninstall icon shown? How do I get rid of it?
> 
> Thanks,


RustyBull,

I did not uninstall HP core. Probably because of the missing uninstall tab.
Here is a list of HP programs that are still on my Vista OS.

1. HP Connections (remove only)
2. HP Easy Setup - Core
3. HP OCR Software 8.0
4. HP Photosmart. All-in-one Driver Software 8.0 .A
5. HP photosmart Essential

The last two are there because of my HP printer. I did not remove the other three due to my not knowing what would happen if they were removed. Any ill effects from your removing the HP software?


----------



## Rusty Bull

No problems at all. 

Do you know what HP Easy Setup - Core is?


----------



## cme

It's probably as simple as it sounds a setup wizard or something similar


----------



## Zeppfan

Rusty Bull said:


> No problems at all.
> 
> Do you know what HP Easy Setup - Core is?


Here is the link to HP's site explaining some of what HP Easy Setup - Core is.

http://h20331.www2.hp.com/Hpsub/cache/285147-0-0-225-121.html

I hope this helps.


----------



## slipe

My older version of Cleansweep won't work with my dual core processor, so I don't tend to uninstall anything I can deal with otherwise. With Cleansweep I had a backup of the uninstall and could reverse it if necessary. An uninstall has no backup, so if you uninstall something that causes problems you are off searching for DLLs and such. Programs you are able to deactivate are totally inert and don't affect performance unless you have a small boot drive and it is over maybe 70% full.

This is an excellent site for cleaning out your startup. Not only HP programs but other junk that wants to start when you boot. Your boot will go much faster if you uncheck anything that doesn't need to be running, and the computer has more RAM available. http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_content.php I find the easiest way to check is to take a screen shot of the msconfig > Startup page and print it. Mark the ones you want to uncheck after looking them up on the site.

Check back to make sure something didn't recheck itself. If it did then consider uninstalling it.

With XP it also helps to clean out your services: http://www.theeldergeek.com/services_guide.htm

Vista: http://members.rushmore.com/~jsky/id31.html


----------



## EnfoToad

I have a HP dv6000 too. DON'T DELETE ANYTHING. I DELETE ONE OF THOSE AND MY BRAND NEW HP LAPTOP WENT BAD. I THEN HAD TO REINSTALL A FRESH COPY OF WINDOWS ON MY PC. Please save yourself time and pain by not deleting anything.

REMEMBER IT MAY NOT AFFECT YOU NOW BUT IT MIGHT AFFECT YOU IN THE FUTURE OF YOUR COMPUTER.

Good Luck on making the right choice!


----------



## Zeppfan

EnfoToad,

As I have posted earlier in this thread, I have a new desktop which came with an enormous amount of HP installed programs. This is what I had:

1. HPSSupply
2. Enhanced Multimedia Keyboard Solution
3. HP Customer Experience Enhancements
4. HP Easy Setup - Core
5. HP Easy Setup - Frontend
6. HP Total Care Advisor
7. HP Update
8. HP Driver Diagnostics
9. HP Customer Participation Program 8.0
10. HP Imaging Device Functions 8.0
11. HP OCR Software 8.0
12. HP Photosmart. All-in-One Driver Software 8.0.A
13. HP Photosmart Essential
14. HP Solution Center 8.0

I have removed most of these programs with no ill effects. Here is what is still on my system:

1. HP Connections (remove only)
2. HP Easy Setup - Core
3. HP OCR Software 8.0
4. HP Photosmart. All-in-one Driver Software 8.0 .A
5. HP photosmart Essential
6. Enhanced Multimedia Keyboard Solution ( I will remove this one when I install my wireless keyboard and mouse, which came with its' own drivers and software.)

I think I made a good choice in removing most of the unecessary HP programs. What I have left could be very useful now and in the future. Let's take for instance the HP OCR Software 8.0 OCR is an anagram for Optical Character Recognition. This is useful for those scanning, printing, and picture printing tasks. The Photosmart programs and the OCR software is necessary for my HP printer. The other programs are still installed due to my not investigating their legitimacy yet. When I know more, I will let you know, if you chose.

As far as the HP Easy Setup - Core, I have not found out enough about this one yet to attempt an uninstall. Especially since this entry in the add and remove list does not have an uninstall icon.


----------



## EnfoToad

Sorry, my computer must be weird then.

Hey try not to uninstall the built in keyboard in case you need to take it in the car or somewhere else.

Bye!


----------

